# Newcastle archive photos from the 1980s/90s



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 9, 2020)

This is a nice series of pictures - taken in the 80s and early 90s.




















						Newcastle West End: Elswick to Newburn
					

Photographer Mark Pinder recalls the years he spent in Newcastle’s West End in a set of pictures documenting the 6 miles along the river Tyne from Elswick to Newburn, where the west of the city finally meets the countryside




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 9, 2020)

Some interesting shots there, it looks a bit different these days 

Here a couple of other photographers that worked in the same area:



			http://www.tishmurtha.co.uk/
		







						Scotswood Road - Amber Collection
					

A working class, Newcastle community, increasingly facing demolitions and redevelopment, documented in the 1950s and early 60s by a photographer who was part of the community.




					www.amber-online.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2020)

It has barely changed over the years #grimnorth


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 9, 2020)

Badgers said:


> It has barely changed over the years #grimnorth


Newcastle, pictured last week


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Limejuice (Aug 11, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Newcastle, pictured last week


In fairness, it was half-day-closing that day.


----------



## snadge (Aug 11, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Newcastle, pictured last week




You are mistaken, that is Middlesbrough.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 11, 2020)

snadge said:


> You are mistaken, that is Middlesbrough.


Nah, too pretty and bucolic for the Boro.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2020)

"In the Moshpits of the Working Class Punk Scene of Newcastle, 1985"

















Spoiler: teensy weensy willy shot





















						In the Moshpits of the Working Class Punk Scene of Newcastle, 1985 - Flashbak
					

Chris Killip didn’t set out to document the anarcho-punk scene in Newcastle on Tyne in 1985. The photographer moved to the city ten years earlier on a fellowship, then stayed on until the early 90s. What attracted him most, he says, were the people “who history happened to.” Specifically, for...




					flashbak.com


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 8, 2020)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is a nice series of pictures - taken in the 80s and early 90s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's not wrong about the grinding poverty that was in the whole area ...
I lived on the outskirts of Newcastle at the same time (and those power stations - Stella North & South and Dunston in the distance - have all disappeared into rubble ...)
Situation definitely not helped by thatcher killing the coal mines & shipyards, and Consett Steelworks.


----------



## cloudyday (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> In the Moshpits of the Working Class Punk Scene of Newcastle, 1985 - Flashbak
> 
> 
> Chris Killip didn’t set out to document the anarcho-punk scene in Newcastle on Tyne in 1985. The photographer moved to the city ten years earlier on a fellowship, then stayed on until the early 90s. What attracted him most, he says, were the people “who history happened to.” Specifically, for...
> ...


thanks for posting, brings back memories of saving my school dinner money to buy punk 7"s from Jump Records in South Shields.

Good interview with Scruff from Hellbastard discussing that time:


----------

